# Ο Λέων ο Γ'



## seitt

Greetings

Please, how do you read the name of the Emperor Ο Λέων ο Γ'? My real problem is the ‘Γ'’ part.
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Λέων_Γ´
Ο Λέων ο Γ' (ο επονομαζόμενος Ίσαυρος).....

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## apmoy70

In IPA: ['le.on o 'tritos o 'isavros] --> _Leo the 3rd the Isaurian_.
We use the ancient Greek system of representing numbers (A=1, B=3, Γ=3 etc.) for numbering kings/queens/emperors.


----------



## Perseas

Also, /o 'ɣama/ meaning "the 3rd".


----------



## Ntwson

WOW! It sounds interesting! But, please, in case we were talking about a woman, how would I say this ‘Γ'’ part? Coinsidering the last posts, I suppose it would  be "η τρίτη" and "η γάμα", isn't it?


----------



## Perseas

Yes, but the standard way is "ο τρίτος" (or "η τρίτη") as apmoy has written.


----------



## Acestor

Please avoid saying ο άλφα, ο βήτα, ο γάμα etc. (What would Στ΄ be?) It should always be "ο πρώτος" (or "η πρώτη"), "ο δεύτερος", "ο έκτος", "ο δέκατος έκτος" etc.

By the way, we often just write "Λέων Γ΄", "Αικατερίνη Β΄" etc. We omit the article in writing, but we always read one: "η Αικατερίνη η Δεύτερη".


----------



## Perseas

Acestor said:


> What would Στ΄ be?


«Σίγμα ταυ»



Acestor said:


> Please avoid saying ο άλφα, ο βήτα, ο γάμα etc.


I agree, anyway. It's not standard, but it's something you often hear when someone reads  «ο Α', Β', ...» in a book. On the contrary, when someone speaks, you hear it seldom-if ever.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, most helpful and interesting too.


----------

